# Canon Rumors Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 12, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Photokina 2010 Cologne, Germany

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’ll be there & live blogging from Photokina on September 20 & September 21. </span></strong></p>
<p>If you’d like me to visit your booth and blog about your great products, please send an email to <a href="mailto: [email protected]">[email protected]</a>.</p>
<p>If anyone wants to hang out in Cologne, let me know. It’ll be a blast!</p>
<p><strong>August 26, 2010

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I get married this day, yep.. a Thursday! If something happens in the world of Canon, I will be unable to tell you about it.</span></strong></p>
<p>CRGal puts up with my insane love of photography and all things Canon, I can give her one day only about her and us.</p>
<p>I will be streaming the wedding to my Canadian folks with a Rebel T2i, CRGal can’t completely shut me down! :)</p>
<p>I’ll be in Ireland, France and Germany in August & September. I won’t be back in Canada until October.</p>
<p><strong>Profiles

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I am working on some new profile interviews, there’s so many interesting photographers out there. </span></strong>If I didn’t email you yet, don’t fret. I will get to more folks soon!</p>
<p>Lots of exciting things coming!</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Cornell (Aug 12, 2010)

RE: "August 26, 2010
"I get married this day, yep.. a Thursday!" 

Congratulations!


----------



## that1guy (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats! Enjoy your whole one day off  Also enjoy your trip. That sounds amazing and I must say that I am insanely jealous. Get lots of great pictures, but don't ignore your new bride. Maybe you could share some photos of your trip in the forums? Perhaps either post as you go, or show a greatest hits when you get back? Just throwing ideas out


----------



## DetlevCM (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd have loved to go - BUT - I'll be back in the UK for university when it starts....

Have fun!


----------



## Vall (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations! 
Have fun on the trip and make lots of photos. ;-)


----------



## Aputure (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats! Only one day for your lady??? No honeymoon? Live streaming the wedding sounds super cool...

I'll be at Photokina too. Check your email...


----------



## pedro (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats Canonguy and -gal. Definititely THE best thing one can do on a thursday. Rumor mill will be busy post that date about new "body releases" planned by you and your lady. LOL.


----------



## JayGannon (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey man,
What part of Ireland are you going to be in, can point you towards some amazing spots out West.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be in Donegal.

I'll probably make my yearly trip to Mullaghmore, I love that shoreline.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats, and have fun... I think we can deal without ya for a couple of days! *dies inside*


----------

